# metro detroit outdoor onroad racing



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

If anyone is interested in racing outdoor on road this summer in the metro Detroit area , please let me know. We have a road dome setup thats quick and easy to setup and tentative permission (once we veryify insurance) to use a new parking lot on weekends in Warren, MI at 13 mile and Ryan. We need a few more people to join up before we purchase insurance. 

Here's my proposal:

Location:
We host a regular race schedule at a new school parking lot at 13 mile and Ryan in Warren that I have arranged permission to use on weekends. The surface is so smooth we could race 1/12th scale asphalt!

membership:
I suggest $20 for dues. 5$ additional family members
race fees:
5$ members unlimited classes, $15 non-members, $5 extra class
classes:

1/10th nitro touring
1/10th touring
1/12th asphalt
1/10th world gt
1/10th F1
1/10th mini
1/8th IGT
any Run what you brung

race days:
I'm thinking Saturday's every weekend possible or every other Saturday. A full schedule will be posted.

Race Schedule: 
setup time 9 or 10am, racing by noon. Let me know how early you want to get things going

Please, let me know if you want to participate. As it stands it will cost the club about $250 dollars to host races this year at this location so we need enough people to make it worth while.

post a reply, or send an email to [email protected] to sign up. Once I get at least 10 people then we'll get started.

Thanks,
Tom Kelley 
DRCCC


----------

